# 2Q's. Lights and Ferts



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, first specs. 

I got a 46g bowfront planted tank. 36"L x 12"W x 20"H. 

Got the standard 36" strip light that comes with the tank. It isn't even low light. Its just a blue shadow lol. So I also put the light from my 10g tank. That's 2 screw in florescent bulbs which makes it yellow. Which does just fine in growing HC surprisingly. Anyways, I'm thinking getting rid of them and replacing it with a T5HO from fishneedit.com. 

Q#1. Just wanted to know if the 2 bulb canopy is sufficient for my tank? (Also if you can tell me which bulb combination + colour temp I should use)

Q#2. For plant ferts, which is better and which is cheaper in the long run (excluding dry ferts, just dont wanna get into that)? 
Big Als brand vs Flourish Trace. 

Okay, maybe that was more than 2 questions... but thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Colour temperature of a bulb usually does not matter to a plant. They will grow in 3700K light, 6500K light, etc.

Mainly, people use 6500K light bulbs because it looks the most pleasing (at least to the majority of people).

If you are going to use the twin bulb T5HO canopy (3 feet), you should be set in terms of lighting. Don't forget that T5HO bulbs put out a lot of light, so you may have more than you initially bargained for. 

In terms of bulbs, as long as you stay away from actinic or 50/50 bulbs, you'll be fine.

For plant fertilizers, the no-name brand Big Al's trace mix would be cheaper. However, it is still much more expensive than dry fertilizers. If you are only going to be dosing micronutrients (not recommended, given the amount of lighting you will have), then it is cheaper just to mix your own micronutrients (take the required amount, mix into 500 mL water) and dose as normal.

Of course, the same can be said for macronutrients.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Great thanks!

So now onto follow-up questions... I've done a bit of reading and looked at the options. There is a bunch of choices so now I just want to know what gtaa member preferences are. 

1 Pink 1 White (6700k)
or
2 White (6700k)
or
1 White (6700k) + 1 White (10000k)

I don't think I have a problem with the ferts itself. I wanted to see what would cost me less but without the hassle. I just wasn't entirely sure if there was a difference in brands that would make me regret it later.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> There is a bunch of choices so now I just want to know what gtaa member preferences are.
> 
> 1 Pink 1 White (6700k)
> or
> ...


I would personally go with the two 6700K bulbs.



WiyRay said:


> I don't think I have a problem with the ferts itself. I wanted to see what would cost me less but without the hassle. I just wasn't entirely sure if there was a difference in brands that would make me regret it later.


For sure, mixing your own fertilizers would cost the least. For me, the minor inconvenience/hassle of mixing my own fertilizers every couple of months is definitely better than paying an arm and a leg for commercial products. In addition, I get more control as well.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> For sure, mixing your own fertilizers would cost the least. For me, the minor inconvenience/hassle of mixing my own fertilizers every couple of months is definitely better than paying an arm and a leg for commercial products. In addition, I get more control as well.


Every couple of months? That sure is different from the "Dose a capful once or twice a week" directions on the bottle.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> Every couple of months? That sure is different from the "Dose a capful once or twice a week" directions on the bottle.


Regardless of whether you use commercial fertilizers or mix your own, you have to dose them on a regular basis (i.e. daily, every other day, etc).

Making the batches of fertilizer from stocks takes me ~10-15 minutes, and I do it every few months.

If I feel like making a big batch, then I can store the pre-mixed powder in a bottle and then add water when a bottle is running low, etc.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh.... Okay, that makes much more sense lol. Tyty


----------

